# Organizing tools



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Well, seems like this is probably the best place to put this, becouse it is not power tools, so here we go..........


After years of working out of three, four tool boxes, and in many diferent places, I am finly able to move all my stuff into one place. Now after all these years, I have just tools everywere, and I just can't get them neatly in my tool box. Anyone figure out a good system for keeping there hand tools organised? I have checked out all the tech's boxes at work, but when you work on just one, or two car lines, you don;t need as much tools as when you are working on everything. As far as the tool box? Not that big. Just an older Chraftsman top, and bottom box, and a REAL old Snapon mid box, and they are FULL. I know the best way would be to add more room, but short of getting a side box, I just can't swing for a new box. [BTW one guy at work JUST got a new Matco box. SWEET!!!! but cost more then I have ever payed for a car.] So any ideas to give this slob?

BTW.You can see my box in this picture of my work bench


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

I have an idea paul.. PM Me, ill give you my mailing address... 

Ill even pay the shipping... you can send them to me...


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> *I have an idea paul.. PM Me, ill give you my mailing address...
> 
> Ill even pay the shipping... you can send them to me...
> ...



You going to fix all my stuff also???


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

sorry bud.. im mechanically challenged... 


Im a good cook though... i can whip up some lasagna :homereat:


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> *sorry bud.. im mechanically challenged...
> 
> 
> Im a good cook though... i can whip up some lasagna :homereat: *


Ohhhhhhhhhhh lasagnaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh:homereat: :homereat:


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Just as an example, here is my inch size socket drawer....

Quick! grab a 1/2" socket! NOT!!!!!!!!!!!

I have tryed those socket strips, and just can't stand them. The sockets never want to come off them when your hand is dirty. There HAS to be a better way.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Think I may start with picking up a side box. Kinda like this............

side box 


At least that will give me a little more room. More room can't hurt.


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

i have pegboard behind my bench works good for those special tools would also real good for wrenches


----------



## bigl22 (Sep 16, 2003)

*tool box*

well I will try tom post tis a 3rd time-- ingersoll -- the side mounted tool box yoiu showed is made for mounting on a 40-48" roller box- it is probably too large for the 24-26" residential use roller box you showed in the pix- if you load it down heavily it may bend the frame and drawer glides of the roller box- get another 24" roller box or a 40-48" if you can afford it-- i just got another 5 drawer 24" roller box just for my sockets - the older one and the 5 drawer top box i will keep my pliers etc, in -- I wanted a 3 drawer intermediate box from sears , but the cretins showed the one I wanted and told me it was no longer available even though it is still fro salew online-- they do have the identical box for 4 times the price still for sale however-- since they are all made in waterloo by one company _ i refuse to over pay for residential strength boxes-- good luck in your hunt


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ingersoll444 _
> *Just as an example, here is my inch size socket drawer....
> 
> Quick! grab a 1/2" socket! NOT!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


Paul...have you ever tried those tapered trays that hold the sockets? That's what I use and I can always find any size socket I need.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

I got a great idea....We'll get together and organize your tool box....we'll stop for lunch and eat some of SJ's famous lasagna...then we'll go out and work on your projects while SJ is whipping up a cake with his new mixer....sounds like a plan to me....:lmao:


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

I got a couple of these for my air sockets (northern tool)... dont ask me why, ive never used them yet... 

But i like having them...


<img src=http://www.northerntool.com/images/product/images/110121_lg.jpg>


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

That looks like it would work. Keep the sockets from rolling around in the drawer.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Argee _
> *I got a great idea....We'll get together and organize your tool box....we'll stop for lunch and eat some of SJ's famous lasagna...then we'll go out and work on your projects while SJ is whipping up a cake with his new mixer....sounds like a plan to me....:lmao: *


Sounds good. I will suplly the beer, soda, coffee, what ever you all perfer.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: tool box*



> _Originally posted by bigl22 _
> *well I will try tom post tis a 3rd time-- ingersoll -- the side mounted tool box yoiu showed is made for mounting on a 40-48" roller box- it is probably too large for the 24-26" residential use roller box you showed in the pix- if you load it down heavily it may bend the frame and drawer glides of the roller box- get another 24" roller box or a 40-48" if you can afford it-- i just got another 5 drawer 24" roller box just for my sockets - the older one and the 5 drawer top box i will keep my pliers etc, in -- I wanted a 3 drawer intermediate box from sears , but the cretins showed the one I wanted and told me it was no longer available even though it is still fro salew online-- they do have the identical box for 4 times the price still for sale however-- since they are all made in waterloo by one company _ i refuse to over pay for residential strength boxes-- good luck in your hunt *


That was not the one I was talking about, just an example of what I am talking about. Thanks for the tips though. Any side box would also be used for light stuff. Just that odd ball special that takes up room in the box, but you don;t use much. REALY would like a new box, but just can't swing the cost at this time. 

Anyone ever use one of the under shelf tool box drawrs that bolt on under a work bench? Any good? Thats something that could help also.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Argee _
> *Paul...have you ever tried those tapered trays that hold the sockets? That's what I use and I can always find any size socket I need. *


never heard of them. What do they look like?


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bear _
> *i have pegboard behind my bench works good for those special tools would also real good for wrenches *


I am putting up what they call slat wall behind the bench.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Well, still have not done anything with this.  Every time I try to get some thing out it make me   

I do have a ton of those little scoket strips with the little "U" shaped clips, but I hate them. Probably put some of my hardly ever used scokets on them though. At least clean up SOME of the mess. 

Think one of my problems is just having to much stuff. I have always worked out of two, three tool boxes, and this is the first time I put them all in one place. So I have a lot of duplcats. Think I will go in and cull the herd a bit. Lose all the "40 peice socket set, for $10" stuff, and box up some of the "what am I doing with 40 7/16 sockets?" stuff. That will probably make the bigest diferance. Gusee I pretty much just have to get off my butt huh?


----------



## Fusion1970 (Feb 23, 2004)

I like those strips. After you take the socket off a few times, they free up a bit. They are a bit of a nuisance at first. I put a liner in the drawer, and drilled holes through the bottom, then riveted them in place. If I ever need to take them out, its just three holes with a drill bit. Being secured helps alot with the sockets coming off.

Another thing I thought of doing was just putting all of my sockets, ratchets, extensions, etc., on a rolling cart. It would free up a drawer in the tool box, and would make it easy to work on something in the driveway- instead of running all the way in the garage every time I need a socket. 

Greg


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

those magnetic strips i showed a pic of really work pretty well. they hold the sockets - even the big ones in place and you can pick up the whole tray without them falling out...


----------



## Rodster (Sep 26, 2003)

Hi
I can't stand digging through a toolbox or even working out of sliding drawers. I used peg board for a while but when I got in a hurry and grabed a tool sometimes the pegs would come off and fall behind the bench. I went back to plywood and nails. When I put my tools back I can tell if something is missing. This is great
if you don't have to travel with your tools. I was a machine repairman with GM for 33 years and it was a real pain to work out of my tool wagon. Here is a shot of my set up that works for me.
Rodster


----------



## Rodster (Sep 26, 2003)

Here is another shot of my PLAY ROOM.
Rodster


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

wow rod.. Now thats a nice setup...


----------



## Rodster (Sep 26, 2003)

Thanks John
I wish you would tell my wife that. She says the garage is an embarassment. I am the only gear head in the neighborhood. Most of my neighbors will have two cars, a broom, rake and a shovel in there garage HA HA. Our cars sit out in the driveway.
rodster


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

Looks nice to me! Don't tell the wife I said that! I could be tool poor in a minute after looking at what some of you guys have! Nice setup!


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

I need to find some more gear heads in my neighborhood! 


Nice setup there, Rodster. 

Paul, did you ever find a solution for your tools and sockets?
Andy


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by admin _
> *I
> Paul, did you ever find a solution for your tools and sockets?
> Andy *



ahhhh well if putting it off to another day is a solution, ya ya I did.


----------



## Rodster (Sep 26, 2003)

Thanks Andy
I am surrounded by golfers. They even dress funny.
Rodster


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

Nice lathe. I expect with a setup like that, manufacturing your own replacement parts isn't an issue!!


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

:ditto: I like the little mill you have to, but I'm a machinist so i like that kind of stuff.
Jody


----------



## Fusion1970 (Feb 23, 2004)

What I have tried to do is keeep as much stuff out of sight as I can, but still be within reach. At first I was looking for things to fill my toolbox, now I am trying to find other places for them to free up some space. LOL I had a drawer specifically for grinding and polishing. To free up some space, I made a small bench for grinding, and organized all my stones, wheels, etc. on top of the bench.

Here is my socket drawer. I need to drill the rivets out so I can cut the handles off of them...the handles just take up space.

Greg


----------



## Rodster (Sep 26, 2003)

Yea the little mill is handy but it does not have power feed.
a friend gave me a new little sander but I did not have bench room for it. Here is how I solved the problem by mounting it over my grinder. 
 Rodster


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Thats a good space saving idea looks good.:thumbsup: 
Jody


----------



## Rodster (Sep 26, 2003)

I like to keep one bench open for jobs but I really wanted the little sander. I use it a lot. Did you notice the home made press
with the upside down bottle jack? One fella told me that you can't make a bottle jack pump upside down because of the pump being at the bottom. It took me some thinking but came up with how to do it.
Rodster


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Those little sanders are GREAT. I have not gotten one yet, but have used one before. In most cases they are WAY more usefull then a bench grinder. For the normal small home shop, I would get one before a grinder. You would be suprised how much you use it.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Paul did you ever get around to organizing your tools. Get it all straight like to hear and see what you did.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Well, not done, but did do a little more. Mostly things have been sitting on my workbench, or being used on one of my projects. Been getting a lot of stuff done now that the wether has broken.


----------

